# How do you store your stuff? :)



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I store my immediate tack either in my tack locker at the barn, or at the tack shed at our house. If I'm going to show I put whatever tack I need in the canopy of our truck or in the tack room of the trailer, but we have a stock trailer with not much room so mostly we just put some grooming stuff down there. My show saddles all get covers and the bridles hung up on a Tough-1 bridle bag. I also have a rubbermaid container in the back of my little chevy in case I'm going downtown and plan on riding I can stick anything I need in there if its down there already.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I board with family and the only storage is their garage right now. The little section designated for tack is overflowing, always has been, so for a while I moved all my stuff out into their garden shed, since half of it wasn't being used. I was constantly being given the hint to get my own grooming supplies, so I did and was all too happy to seperate my stuff from theirs. The garden shed was quite a bit further than the garage though, and eventually my stuff ended up back there. Now everyone uses MY grooming supplies. Gotta love family. When I bought my brand new saddle, there was no way I was leaving it crammed in with all the other tack. That's the one thing I take home with me. The saddle rack in the garage though holds 6 saddles and hooks all over that holds all of the bridles and halters. It's really a big mess.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Chucked in a corner in the shed sometimes hahah


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't share with others, so it's just all my stuff (which is probably, okay definitely, more than any one person needs) I have a tack/feed room, it has 5 rolling saddle racks against one wall and 5 hanging over them (all overflowing and most doubled up on saddles - pads are upside down on top of saddles, show saddles & pads stay in the house). I have a tall metal locking cabinet that holds all of the horse blankets, leg wraps, a shelf of helmets, neck sweats/training tools/breeding hobbles/etc. 

I re-purposed some old metal kitchen cabinets & corner lazy susan to hold all of the doctoring/medical supplies. The lazy susan is fantastic for ointments and such, and no digging to find what I want. Best 20 bucks I've spent on the barn so far picking up those cabinets. 

On the outside wall of the tack room I have hooks for halters/lead ropes, and a wood box for grooming supplies. Also on the outside wall I have tall lockers (bought from a school auction) that are perfect for hanging all of my bridles, the shelf on top has grooming stuff for each particular horse.

Then I have 2 tack boxes that hold all of my clippers and show prep stuff.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow you have an awesome set-up  jealous that you don't have to share..haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Bella. Maybe if I had to share I wouldn't be such a tack hoarder :lol: I've thought about having boarders but I like it just being me & the nags too much.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Naaaah, a cowgirl's (even an english cowgirl's) in need of a lot of stuff  especially the Bling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah just joking hahah. Everything is neat and tidy, feed in one shed, tack in the other. All my saddle are on racks and my bridles are on regs that re stuck into the wall  Too much more to explain hah


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

At my parents place we have an old rolling tool box that we put grooming supplies in one drawer, extra fencing tools in another, extra latigos and such in yet another, and so on so forth. For the saddles dad built a 6 saddle rack out of angle iron with bridle hooks on the end, then on the wall we have a bunch of hooks for halters and such. We keep grain in garbage cans. On the wall at the end of the alley is where we hang the harness. 

Now that I am boarding, it really is hard to keep everything together! Using an old trunk for extra pads, bridles and such. A carry type tool box for grooming supplies, then hang my bridle on the saddle horn w/ pads on top of saddle. Also have a cloth grocery bag with medical stuff. The tool box and grocery bag sit ontop of trunk. 

Definatly wish I had my old set up!! Lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a beautifully designed tackroom in my house. Any horse person friend I have, drools over it, even has a closet full of show outfits. One of these days I will post a pic of it, not now though, I am playing around in the big city for a week.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

A lot of people have tack in there houses, isn't that a hassle or do you have horse's on the property? Just curious. I'd love to have an in-home tack room though lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have my horses at home, the whole house, property, everything, was designed for my horse habit, course that tackroom started out as my son's bedroom, he grew up & moved out, lol.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

lol awesome  dream house for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Hubby no longer parks in the garage, and instead hung a saddle rack and bridle hook for me. Next to this is a big pantry that used to be used as my pantry, now has a ton of horse stuff. I keep nothing at the barn at the moment...I'm just too paranoid about my stuff. We're in the process of building a large tack trunk to keep at the barn, but my saddle and bridle will still live in my garage at home. I've gotten used to loading it in the truck and hauling it back and forth...I'm just really particular about my things.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

saddles on racks, bridles on hooks, saddle cloths stacked, show stuff in one cupboard, numnahs in bags and everyday gear in bucket, boots and bandages in one spot and first aid stuff in another
feed in bins and as for the other stuff. it goes where ever i can fit it


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

Most of my stuff is locked away except for some supplies near Wasan's stable, which i keep in drawers because at the back of the yard, it's quiet and i doubt anyone would root through to nab anything.xx


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Well its just me and my mom (all of the stuff is mine but her saddle.) i have 2 saddles out in the barn and my moms, and a bridle for each horse, pplus 6 halters and 7 leads. 4 blankets, and part of my harness. 

in the house i have 6-7 saddles, 5 extra bridles with bits and another 5-7 bridles without, and about 15-20 halters plus Cowboys, Harleys, and Flashs CM halters. the rest of my harness set, 4 winter blankets. extra saddle pads.

in the other barn, 3 saddle pads, all my supplements, Sweet feed, oats. bareback pad, treats.

in my horse trailer my other saddle, grooming trail supplies, and some other random stuff you need for a trailer.

i think thats it....


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

It's just me and my 3 horses in a 3 stall bank barn w/wash stall.

Upstairs is the hay, feed and tack. The feed is kept in 2 metal trashcans (1 for each type), then there are 2 shelves above the cans with supplements, buckets and the feeding chart on them. Next to the cans are 2 small rubbermaid containers with beet pulp and hay pellets. Feed bags are stored on wire shelves next to the "feed station". 

Tack is in a cabinet that my dad built me. It has hooks on the inside of the doors, on the side walls and back wall inside. 2 saddle racks, rubbermaid drawers and shelves keep inside organized, plus there is room under a saddle rack for another rubbermaid container. All of my saddle pads and extra blankets are stored in the top of the cabinet on a big shelf.

Downstairs, all of the first aid, grooming and bathing supplies are stored on a wire rack in the corner of the washstall. Extra buckets are also down there as well as bandages and brushing/bell boots. Pretty much everything down there is in a rubbermaid container to keep the dust off. 

I also keep the dressing room of the trailer pretty well stocked - it's to the point where I just have to put tack/show clothes and the braiding kit in. Everything else is there.

I think that's it... I've worked very hard to organize the barn over the past month of so. So far it's working


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My setup? 9 bridles hanging on hooks on the back of my bedroom door, a chest of saddle pads in my closet, and 7 saddles in the corner of my room.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

i hear your problem! i am acaully in a stall right now. the tack room is overflowing and is going to get remodeled. But the funny thing is i like the stall more! cuz i have my own shelf and saddle rack and hooks so i have everything i need all in my own space and no one takes it anymore! i will post a pic. it's a little messy right now but i acually like the stall!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

The barn I take lessons at has 6 saddle racks in a tack room, and over 20 hooks for bridles/halters/leads in the aisle. There's also an english saddle in the aisle. He keeps all of the blankets in a HUGE chest and all medical supplies in a cabinet. Also, all of the grooming supplies are in a bag...


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I have a tack locker that I store my grooming kit, spare halters, bridle, lunge line, fly spray and other things I need on a day to day basis. I have a saddle rack directly below my locker, but I prefer to keep my saddle at home when it's not in use. The tack room at the barn freezes overnight and I'd prefer that my saddle stays in my house, where it will be warm and safe from dishonest people.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm about to have a tack cabinet built for me...we have someone in the barn who keeps borrowing from me as well as some other boarders without asking. Someone used a half a bottle of my showsheen, and broke the trigger head off the bottle, then stuck it back on and left it in my cubby. Nice. So I'm going to have my tack locked up ASAP. I believe someone used my bridle as well, and I had a whole pack of tack sponges disappear...

Anyway.

Right now, our boarder's tack room has cubbies about 6 and a half feet tall, 2 and a half to three feet wide, about two feet deep. I think everyone has kind of modified them to suit their needs. There are two aisles of cubbies. My cubby has several hooks for all my junk. A little shelf for all my bottles. In the bottom I keep my cooler and my grooming bucket and bathing bucket. I think I have some polo wraps stuck in my bathing bucket because the storage bag broke. My helmet hangs on a nail on one side. I throw my pads across the front wall, which comes up about 18" from the ground to make the "box" in the bottom. I have a little box with mane pulling/braiding supplies that sits on the wall by the pads...My boots are in a corner somewhere. I don't want to get mud in my cubby, but I think everyone got tired of tripping over them in the aisle so I moved them in courtesy. Haha...

I plan on having a tack cabinet similar but improved.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

DressageIsToDance - that's what they get for taking your stuff  lol People are so ignorant..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I store most of my tack in the garage. I have 4 blanket hooks (holding 2-3 blankets each), 4 saddle racks, some saddle blanket bars, a few bridle hooks, a set of plastic drawers for leg wraps and a first aid kit. I keep my "seasonal" and "not often used" tack in large Rubbermaid totes in a storage space in the garage attic. I also keep two saddles, the most used bridles, brushes, halters, etc. in the locked tack compartment of my trailer and keep my feed grain and supplement in rubber totes in the back of the trailer. When I need to haul somewhere I do have to move the totes out, but it isn't a big deal as I don't keep more than a few bags of grain /concentrate on hand at a time.


I would love to have a proper tack room in a proper barn, but that's just not in the cards for a couple more years. For now, I am thrilled to have the horses at home and a warm place to store most of my tack.

My hubby keeps thinking I have WAY to much horse "stuff", but every time I go through it all, I realize I NEED it all. With 4 horses, 4 seasons and 3 riders in the household, we use a LOT of equipment.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

:lol:I have these 2 plastic containers for my brushes, picks, mtg, medical equitment, a steak knife for cutting apples and in case of emergency, and then I have


I have the hooks for her bridle, leads, and other halters..

All her stuff is pink


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Well at the barn there is a tack room but I like to keep my horses stuff in a different place. So I had my dad make me a nice big box! Not sure of the exact size. But I have my saddle rack in there and enough hooks for 6 bridles, 5 haters, 2 grooming boxes full of brushes, and all of my riding jackets! Haha I tend to shop too much when it comes to haters and bridles...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

we put saddle racks up over the grain area small place


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol:I need to clean my stuff up and then I'll post pictures. I am using the garage for a tack/supply room. All of Rascals stuff is in a cabinet made of metal because of the stinking mice GRRRRRR.
Dog and horse foods are kept in metal trash cans because of the stinking mice. His hay is kept in the barn where he has dry round bale hay 24/7. I am looking into more pea gravel for the barn since he has turned the entrance into a quagmire during all the rain we have had lately.
Now if I can just teach the Hubs and Teen about putting stuff back I'd be happy :-|


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Ughhh we had a mouse problem too  got 3 cats that stay in the tack room that we got for free in a barn program at a local shelter. One cat moved in by itself and stays in the rest of the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Needless to say, the only mice we see now are dead lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I really love my barn. All the boarders there are amazing. I can't say how lucky I am. My dad says it is like a big family there. LOVE it! We have 20 boarders and a prettly cramped tack room so it is strictly for bridles and saddles. One saddle per rented stall. So all my stuff stays right outside my stall. I have two rubbermaid totes. One for grooming supplies, my training halter, and hoof care products. Than my second has all of his medical things... ya know the "just incase he does something really stupid" stuff. His beet pulp and supplements are out with the totes, along with my lunge line and whip. 

All the women at the barn are welcome to his things, just as long as they are put back. And I am welcome to others. So far I haven't had any issues with the ladies... we are all pretty chill about our things. EXCEPT my saddle... if anyone touches is I will go crazy on them lol. But no problems there either. I like that everything is so relaxed there about things... it makes is less stressful when something does happen to your horse because we have all had different things go wrong in the past. So if it is the first time something has happened, chances are someone has already gone through it and has what you need to get you through the first couple nights.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Needless to say, the only mice we see now are dead lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


dead barn mice are the best barn mice!! LOL

I found half of a rat in the hay loft today.... its nice to know the cat actually does her job after she nibbles on the horses beetpulp that is brewin for the next day. She's pretty chubby lol.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahahahah 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm working on my set up. I keep them at home. My barn has a tack/feed room attached but it is not completely free from the elements. It gets coated in snow more often than not. So I keep most of my stuff in the house. I'll have to take pics when I get home. I think it's a pretty sweet set up.

I have a rice chest from japan. It has a storage area you put the rice in and then it dispenses it at the bottom. I have my grain in that. It has a rolling shelf on top for where the rice cooker would set. There I have my buckets and misc goods. On the wall I hung up a coat rack and have all my bridles hanging from it. My saddles are stored in the garage right now. Not sure what I'll do for them yet.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My only tack and feed (including hay) is 4 by 12 feet.. TORTURE!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

This is where our take goes  i have 4 saddles and lots of things i dont really use all the time, that stuff stays home where i have an other locker kind of thing.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

emilienrocket said:


> This is where our take goes  i have 4 saddles and lots of things i dont really use all the time, that stuff stays home where i have an other locker kind of thing.


Very nice! I love tidy horse spaces...


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have my horse at home. We have a little front (mud)room in front of our house where we keep our shoes, coats, etc. My parents have given me one shelf for my lunging stuff, grooming kit, halter, lead rope, etc. I then use a sawhorse across the room for my saddle & saddle/winter blankets. I keep his bridle in my room hanging on my door for the winter so the leather doesn't crack, but in the summer it goes outside too. 
I am very disorganized ;p

When I used to ride at a nearby barn (before I got my baby) the tack room was a converted stall. This tack room was used for all of the owner's horses (school horses, etc). Nothing was locked, but everything was labeled and sort of organized. There were locked cupboards up stairs near a viewing room. They were locked and were for the boarders at an extra charge (something like $10 a month). The only problem with the upstairs boarding lockers were that you had to carry all of your tack up and down a steep flight of stairs.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

This is how I store my bridles and all my misc horse stuff is in the rice chest. As I said previously, I have the beet pulp in there and it dispenses at the bottom. It's really rather awesome!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

my current barn doesn't have lockers nor locked rooms. people who own horse(I don't) can put their (unlocked) tack trunk on the side of the inside of the barn. However, people are VERY trustworthy. I put some of my stuff in a friend's tack trunk(she won't use my stuff) and my saddle stuff in the tack room along with my brushes.
I find the all convenient...only because my fellow barn people wouldn't take anything.


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Saddles, pads, bridles locked in a climate controlled tack room. Grooming supplies/ first aid kit locked in my tack trunk outside my horses stall. Next to the stalls is a hot/cold water wash room. On the opposite side is an indoor arena.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I have my horse at home, there is old steamer trunk which holds tack I use offent like grooming kit, boots, helmet, halter, leads, and more. There is a new blue metal trunk which has all my out of season blankets and sheets, fly sheet, rain sheet, blanket liner and winter blanket, this is in a out of the way place. A rolling cart with a first aid kit in one drawer, bathing stuff in another, tack cleaner and other tools and pieces in the bottom. Plus a saddle racks for a western and side saddle, and a couple bridle hooks. All my stuff plus feed is in a space smaller than a 3 by 5 foot place.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am another of those lucky ones that has my own space all to myself (well, except my Dad, he has tack in there too, but I don't think that really counts as we're family). There are ?5? saddles in there, we used to have about 4 or 5 more but lost them in the fire. I lost count on bridles. We've got saddle pads for each saddle with 3 or 4 extra, like MHFQ, I store my pads turned upside down on my saddles.....

Sorry for the clutter, I've still not gotten everything arranged and tidied up from when we built the tack room and moved everything in last spring.



























We keep our halters and stuff outside the tack room so that if we need to grab one in a hurry, we can without having to get into the tack room itself.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a giant tack box that sits off to the side of the main set of cross ties. I have a tote of grooming things which I store on top of it along with a bucket of misc. sprays and liniments and my tall boots in their case.

Bridles, lunge lines, whips, side reins, and whatever else can be hung go on hooks on the other side of the cross ties. 

I have two saddle racks in the actual tack room and under those I have another giant tack truck of *stuff* and on top of that is a bin with all my saddle pads and next to them is all my spare blankets in their bags.

There's racks of hooks on each stall for halters (hooks at every turnout gate as well), blanket bars on each stall where I keep my cooler and either his sheet or midweight blanket depending on weather. 

Grain is in metal bins in the feed room. Supplements are in drawers on the shelves above the bins and extra bags of grain are stacked in there.

I'm the only boarder so as long as I don't make a mess or move my friend's things around, I can store whatever I need to pretty much.


----------

